# races at park lane hobbies



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

races for this month r jan 20 .and next race is feb 3 rd and then feb 17 th at 7 pm. race on jan 20 will be trans am class 4 afx. in feb that will change i will keep u updated on body change ty.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Are there pics up of Joann's track and store?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

We had some good racing on the 6th. The racing fields are getting tighter. The one race 10 laps seperated the field. I think we had 13 racers. Pat:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Track pictures and store pictures on park lane website.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

just to say races r still on 4 those 3 dates


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's a couple of pics from a couple of races ago.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Is Honda or Pig in these pics??? Who are they?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Honda's in the first pic, orange shirt. Pig wasn't there.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry boys won't be there the 20th heading to florida where its warm enjoy the snow boys also nice pictures Al Later Brian.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think I'm going with Brian.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Start without me too much snow!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Rick, tonight the snow won. Not surprisingly, only three of us were there. I can't blame anyone who didn't come out. Maybe you guys were the smarter ones...LOL. Next time! Feb. 3 Al


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

Ah yes another 12 hours of playing plow jockey and being the only mechanic on shift.what a great night hope yours was better.Unit 20 to shop,oh thats my truck lol
Bart


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Saw the snow on the weather channel friday while I ws enjoying the 80 degree weather.


----------

